# using smartphone as a hotspot instead of data sim



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it should be possible to have _ connect _ working by using the phone as a hotspot instead of the data sim, I read somewhere that this function is activated on several Audi models by changing the long coding in 5F (byte 15,_ phone_NAD_), but my long coding helper provide no labels or info, does anybody know which bit(s) has to be ticked? or how it can be activated on TT's?


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

21tesla's who you need,

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &p=8299586


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes, it's a long thread... please change bit 4 or add hex 10 to the value (in my case, byte 15 was 00 to begin with)

Old value:
013304020000000011220002041A00*00*2F0000E0007000047E
New value:
013304020000000011220002041A00*10*2F0000E0007000047E


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

21tesla said:


> Yes, it's a long thread... please change bit 4 or add hex 10 to the value (in my case, byte 15 was 00 to begin with)
> 
> Old value:
> 013304020000000011220002041A00*00*2F0000E0007000047E
> ...


That tallies with mine, which is factory-coded for the phone hotspot,

013304010000000011111102000A00*10*2F0000E3007000009E


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks to both!
I will try to untick bit 4 or add the hex 10 to the long coding as suggested.
I see now that the info was reported in the byte&bit thread also, but difficult to find it among all the 150 pages...


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Let us know how you get on. 
I think I'll try this in the week.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just tried, no success 

my coding is quite different from yours, however I tried to change the 3rd figure after the A from 3 to 1 (as you did), but no result, it doesn't connect to my mobile hotspot


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Oh. That's disappointing. I'll have a go tomorrow and see how it goes. May help. 
Did you have it working on a SIM card previous?


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> just tried, no success
> 
> my coding is quite different from yours, however I tried to change the 3rd figure after the A from 3 to 1 (as you did), but no result, it doesn't connect to my mobile hotspot


.. if the original coding there was ...

013354010000000011111102000A00*33*2F0000E1007000009E ??

then byte 15 was 0x33


```
76543210   bit #
00110011   bits selected
   3   3   hex
```
that would mean that bit 4 and bit 5 were already selected in byte #15


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, it was (and still is) working with a sim data (but I would happy to have the hotspot working, so that I don't have to pay for the sim data anymore :lol: )



-:[KM said:


> :-":1srusypc]Oh. That's disappointing. I'll have a go tomorrow and see how it goes. May help.
> Did you have it working on a SIM card previous?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

correct!
https://ibb.co/Z1v6K67



21tesla said:


> .. if the original coding there was ...
> 013354010000000011111102000A00*33*2F0000E1007000009E ??
> then byte 15 was 0x33
> 
> ...


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

This a standard feature on my car (2018 model). No need for any coding.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

My 2017 tts also connects to my phone hotspot, but I chose to use a 3 data sim instead because it was only £26 for 12gb lasting 12 months, they also do a 24gb for 24 months about £45,


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Yes, standard on my 2018 too.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Standard on my 2016 model. Just pull out the data SIM activate hotspot on your phone and connect the MMI to your phone. Mind you you'll have to have the hotspot screen active on your phone each time you need to make the connection. That's why I switched to a data SIM.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very interesting, mine is 2018 too :? 
I obviously already tried to connect to my mobile hotspot by removing the SIM, but no success, I will try again


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

problem solved  
my fault :roll: 
I was trying just by activating the hotspot on my phone, but (I don't know why) it needs Bluetooth activation too


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> problem solved
> my fault :roll:
> I was trying just by activating the hotspot on my phone, but (I don't know why) it needs Bluetooth activation too


Might be like my dashcam. It needs a Bluetooth connection first to establish a wi-fi connection.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I use the Android Hotspot app. It automatically turns on the wifi hotspot when the phone connects to the car via Bluetooth. Once setup it just works without fuss.


----------



## mmmalmi (Jul 26, 2019)

cliveju said:


> I use the Android Hotspot app. It automatically turns on the wifi hotspot when the phone connects to the car via Bluetooth. Once setup it just works without fuss.


Me too. Easy and simple. When I enter the car, it connects to bluetooth and activates the hotspot. And when I leave the car, it disconnects the hotspot automatically. No need to touch the phone and data connection is always in use at VC. I use the "Hotspot Automatic" app on Android.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Unfortunately Apple, with its mother-knows-best mantra, doesn't permit anything as convenient as that to run on iphones. It regards it as a security risk. :roll:


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> Unfortunately Apple, with its mother-knows-best mantra, doesn't permit anything as convenient as that to run on iphones. It regards it as a security risk. :roll:


Yep, as an iPhone user, this pissed me off too and I bought a data SIM. It's only a few quid per month and actually I recently put it in contract and use it as a hotspot too for a tablet.


----------



## vale97 (Jul 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> problem solved
> my fault :roll:
> I was trying just by activating the hotspot on my phone, but (I don't know why) it needs Bluetooth activation too


Ciao Kevin,

alla fine posso chiederti qual'è il codice esadecimale corretto?
Questo è il mio attuale, ma non capisco se funziona oppure no:
013304010000000011110002000A00132F0000E1007000009E
Grazie mille per la risposta


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

hi, just sent you a PM


----------



## vale97 (Jul 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> hi, just sent you a PM


Ciao kevin, ti ringrazio, vedo il messaggio ma non mi fa rispondere in alcun modo (forse perchè sono un membro abbastanza nuovo), mi sai aiutare?. :? 
Io sono Delle parti di Milano, ho una TT mk3 230cv del 2016.
Ho fatto aggiornamento del modulo 17 e 5f recentemente.
Avevo già provato ad attivare l'audi connect (dato che la mia non ha la sim e quindi nemmeno earth) e sembrava funzionare, ma google earth si bloccava nel caricamento (la barra sotto bianca per intenderci), quindi volevo provare adesso dopo aver fatto questo aggiornamento se ci siete riusciti anche voi.
Le mappe ho quelle del 2018/19 ,si possono aggiornare in modo gratuito?
Se ti va scrivimi tramite PM il tuo account [email protected]@k che ti mando un messaggio, almeno non intaso il forum, grazie mille! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sent another PM :roll:


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Has anybody got this working with the phone hotspot who not got or had connect or sim slot prior. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Had a rummage.

These instructions seem to suggest that the MMI system is using the bluetooth connection to transfer data to\from the phone, and that the Wifi might be a red herring,

http://www.manualesaudi.com/AudiTT/en_G ... _00299.htm

Would explain Kevin's experience above. Some background info here, which references Porsche PCM, http://www.android-rsap.com/compatibility.html

Another note out of the manual,
"Your mobile phone must support the remote SIM Access Profile (rSAP) and be connected to the MMI using the Car phone mode in order to use the online functions of Audi connect." though again, I don't think the satellite view is part of Audi Connect.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have my iPhone 12pro connected using personal hotspot for Audi connect etc, took a bit of faffing around to get it set up but it works now


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

It shouldn't, I will confirm on 16th, when my connect will expire 



shtu said:


> Had a rummage.
> 
> These instructions seem to suggest that the MMI system is using the bluetooth connection to transfer data to\from the phone, and that the Wifi might be a red herring,
> 
> ...


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

shtu said:


> Had a rummage.
> 
> These instructions seem to suggest that the MMI system is using the bluetooth connection to transfer data to\from the phone, and that the Wifi might be a red herring,
> 
> ...


Thanks ill have a look at those

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I found this thread . When thevphonevos connect right click on phone and display Bluetooth profiles . Mine only displays handsfree option and not Car phone . Does anybody successfully using their phone look the same ? 
https://paulroberts69.wordpress.com/201 ... -hot-spot/

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't have "Car Phone" even listed as an option,

-Handsfree
-Messages
-Directory\Contacts
-Bluetooth audio player

All connected.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

And are you using your phones data for your map overlay

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't have a SIM in the MMI unit, never have, and looking at the phone's mobile data usage it *appears* that the map images are being transferred over wifi - "tethering and hotspot" is the biggest consumer.

It worked on both the "old" Google earth , and the "new" satellite view. Only thing I've changed was to install the 1339 firmware.

Far as I can tell, only requirements are to have bluetooth and wifi connection to your phone, and a mobile data connection.

What handset?
What network?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies . I have 1339 software and trying to do the same . Any chance of posting your 5f adaptions please

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Sure. This is pre-1339 update.

Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794)
Part No SW: 8S0 035 021 G HW: 8S0 035 021 E
Component: MU-H-LND-EU 053 0892 
Serial number: <removed>
Coding: 013304010000000011111102000A00102F0000E3007000009E
Shop #: <removed>
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_VW37.rod
VCID: <removed>

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 801 FC HW: -----------
Component: ECE 2017 --- 0157 
Serial number: --------------------

Multimedia Operating Unit: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 919 614 M HW: 8S0 919 614 M
Component: ControlUnit_H H30 0206 
Serial number: <removed>

Compact Disc Database: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG HW: -----------
Component: Gracenote2 --- 1015 
Serial number: --------------------


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks but it's the adaptions list I need to compare with mine

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

ahh yes, different thing.
Don't have one to hand unfortunately, will sort one out.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes have done this for 2 years, there was a previous thread about this. I use an app to turn on the hotspot automatically when the phone connects to the MMI via Bluetooth. Alternatively you can use a USB cable and Android Auto.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

cliveju said:


> Yes have done this for 2 years, there was a previous thread about this. I use an app to turn on the hotspot automatically when the phone connects to the MMI via Bluetooth. Alternatively you can use a USB cable and Android Auto.


Was this something you have coded/set up yourself? If so can you share please

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

shtu said:


> I don't have a SIM in the MMI unit, never have, and looking at the phone's mobile data usage it *appears* that the map images are being transferred over wifi - "tethering and hotspot" is the biggest consumer.
> 
> It worked on both the "old" Google earth , and the "new" satellite view. Only thing I've changed was to install the 1339 firmware.
> 
> ...


Samsung galaxy s10 
Ee

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

shtu said:


> ahh yes, different thing.
> Don't have one to hand unfortunately, will sort one out.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

237tonybates said:


> cliveju said:
> 
> 
> > Yes have done this for 2 years, there was a previous thread about this. I use an app to turn on the hotspot automatically when the phone connects to the MMI via Bluetooth. Alternatively you can use a USB cable and Android Auto.
> ...


It's a free Android app. There are lots of hotspot apps if you look. Here is a link to the one I am using: https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... blehotspot


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I've compared 2 admaps of 5f one without sim slot and 1 with . The one with is using the phone as a hotspot for data for satellite overlay and not the sim slot . Theres some major difference apart from coding. Missing options on the one without sim slot which as a guess would explain why I cant code my 5f for this. Both are 1339 software .





































Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry photos not great .id say this us a major one









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

I think you're getting mixed up Tony - your one doesn't have a SIM slot (ie, it's not got a phone module inside), so it doesn't have the adaptations for a phone module.

Without a SIM inserted, the MMI is using Wifi to get the data. So the parts to concentrate on in there are related to the Wifi client. (not the WiFi Hotspot)

I think you need to go back to basics.

1) Does anyone have a unit of the same part number, hardware and software type working? (ie, a 1339 non-SIM unit)
2) What model of phone are you using?
3) What mobile network are you using?
4) Does your MMI unit allow you to make a connection to the phone's hotspot?
5) If you can, get the adaptions map from a unit that qualifies for 1).

on 3 and 4 - try a different phone and network. A friend had endless trouble with VW services not working on their car - I connected my phone and it worked instantly. Yes, they were on EE...)

on 4) - This relates to MyAudi, but it shows you how to connect the car to your phone's wifi hotspot in the early steps - just ignore ALL the MyAudi stuff. Look at steps 2 to 6.
https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-connect/my- ... tt-r8.html


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

shtu said:


> I think you're getting mixed up Tony - your one doesn't have a SIM slot (ie, it's not got a phone module inside), so it doesn't have the adaptations for a phone module.
> 
> Without a SIM inserted, the MMI is using Wifi to get the data. So the parts to concentrate on in there are related to the Wifi client. (not the WiFi Hotspot)
> 
> ...


I understand your points there thanks . Bit I think that it inky possible with the mmi with that function. I don't think that anybody who has done this successfully had no sim slot or connect plan prior like mine . Surely there has got to be the phone data option to activate to transfer through. ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> no ... connect plan


Hmm. I do wonder about this part. I've noticed that some of the subscriptions on my car have a 2116 validity, eg, online destination search.

The ones like twitter, traffic, petrol prices, are all expired.


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Also, a bit if idle googling...

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/h ... on.407302/


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

shtu said:


> Also, a bit if idle googling...
> 
> https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/h ... on.407302/


Still no definite solution I can see . Thanks ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

